# Seachem Prime



## rjbox.mb (Oct 14, 2011)

Seachem Prime available for $14.00 per bottle...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261450312906?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

